# Worms in Purina



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Normally I don't have a big problem with Purina, even though the list of ingredients is not high quality. However, my current bag has worms in it, when I just opened it.

Smart Blend Purina One: Lamb & Rice 18 LB. 17800-12941 Expiration: Dec 2012

I found cocoon type webbing, live white worms (about 1 cm.) 
(Suggested that they are Indian Meal Moth worms)

See: http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/ralston.html for other complaints.
I haven't called Purina yet. (1-866-787-4621).


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

hanksimon said:


> Normally I don't have a big problem with Purina, even though the list of ingredients is not high quality. However, my current bag has worms in it, when I just opened it.
> 
> Smart Blend Purina One: Lamb & Rice 18 LB. 17800-12941 Expiration: Dec 2012
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads-up on the dog food. I've found similar in rice.

oldhounddog


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

It is a storage issue, nothing to do with manufacturing. Take it back to the store to get a refund and don't buy food there for a while. Those moths can get through any type of bag with the greatest of ease. Keep a close eye on all the food in your house now, it doesn't take much to get a full blown infestation going and it can be very tough to eliminate all of them.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

I've read these complaints, thankfully I've never touched Purina products with a 10ft pole in my life but I know someone who feeds their dog/cat Purina so I wanted to send this to them since they will never listen to me when I tell them to stop feeding Purina. After reading the majority of these complaints, and nearly all the Purina bags had the worms in them, I'd say its likely more of a manufacture issue than a storage issue. Unless of course, these moths find their way in all different types of stores and are only attracted to Purina foods. Gonna lean towards the latter.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I haven't had problems with Purina previously and this would seem to be more of a storage issue, because they usually bake the food and kill everything. I wonder if the unusual, extreme heat this summer might have compromised the storage. The worms do look like the normal flour, pasta, rice worms.

Today, I will lean towards Wal-Mart storage, rather than Purina manufacturing.... but it is a delicate balance.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

hanksimon said:


> I haven't had problems with Purina previously and this would seem to be more of a storage issue, because they usually bake the food and kill everything. I wonder if the unusual, extreme heat this summer might have compromised the storage. The worms do look like the normal flour, pasta, rice worms.
> 
> Today, I will lean towards Wal-Mart storage, rather than Purina manufacturing.... but it is a delicate balance.


I definitely don't disagree this could be a storage issue, but if you read the complaints, these people were buying Purina foods from all over in several different stores across the US (not just Wal-Mart). I don't necessarily believe that it is a "preparing" issue, but I think this issue MOST LIKELY points the finger at something manufacturer-related. It just can't be a coincidence that all these pet food supply stores have the exact same storage issue and these critters are suddenly mainly attracted to Purina bags of food - but maybe I'm wrong ( I've searched and havent seen much complaints from other brands that are commonly seen in grocery stores) but I could be wrong here again too, I havent found info to back this up. Some people didn't have issues with the worms, but they ALL seemed to have similar side affects (vomitting - diarrhea with blood, animals refusing to eat the food, lethargism, etc) with and without worms, so there is definitely, without a doubt, something wrong with their food.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

PackMomma said:


> It just can't be a coincidence...


First of all, yes it can be.

Second of all, you're relying on self-reporting as your source of information. 

If you don't want to feed Purina, don't feed it. But complaints on the internet aren't the same as data and reading them isn't the same as research.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

I totally won't disagree with you, I'm only pulling what info I can find on the net currently. I do Just find it a very odd and possibly unlikely coincidence. I've spent some time reading up what I could about Purina, and I've only managed to find pages and pages of either Salmonella recalls for Purina (both recent past couple months and years ago - which probably would answer the problems people were having with bloody diarrhea, vomit, in and out of vets etc) but interestingly I skimmed a few food "reviews" pages, including dogfoodadvisor, and saw way too many complaints about the exact same worm issues dating back to 2006. So Yes, I'll admit its definitely not out of the question that many stores across the continent have been having the same storage/worm issues for several years, I %100 agree that it is definitely a storage/packing/infestation issue of some kind, but I'm simply only suggesting that it might be more likely that it is a plant/manufacturer/distributor "storage" issue, rather then the dozens of stores that carry the stuff (I've read a few "review comments" of managers in Petco/Petsmart locations opening several bags of Purina after complaints, which contained insect infestations, then opened different brands on the same shelf beside the Purina bags which contained no infestations) ... but along with the many recalls they've been having.. especially with salmonella, I'm just going to trust my gut instinct that I wouldn't, and would recommend to others not to trust their food for the time being until the issues are resolved, but that is only my opinion and I would certainly hope the issues are resolved regardless because I am concerned about the well being of the pets. Others can choose to believe or have different opinions but I am only sharing my thoughts. End of story


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

My guess would be that there is a selection bias at work - that is, the kind of person who found worms in their Purina then discovered Dog Food Advisor would be more likely to comment or make a complaint. And they certainly aren't the only dog food company to experience recalls.

I'm not trying to pick on you particularly, I just don't like how easy it is to draw conclusions from flawed "data" on the internet. Especially when it is based on a totally self-selecting population of "complainers".


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm no longer feeding Purina (One) because it doesn't agree with Molly. Esther, and my previous dog Cubby, did fine with it. 

Considering that my dogs will kill and eat wildlife that's foolish-enough to wander into our backyard, I doubt that the worms in the food would impact them a great deal.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

sassafras said:


> First of all, yes it can be.
> 
> Second of all, you're relying on self-reporting as your source of information.
> 
> If you don't want to feed Purina, don't feed it. But complaints on the internet aren't the same as data and reading them isn't the same as research.





sassafras said:


> My guess would be that there is a selection bias at work - that is, the kind of person who found worms in their Purina then discovered Dog Food Advisor would be more likely to comment or make a complaint. And they certainly aren't the only dog food company to experience recalls.
> 
> I'm not trying to pick on you particularly, I just don't like how easy it is to draw conclusions from flawed "data" on the internet. Especially when it is based on a totally self-selecting population of "complainers".


Completely agree.

Btw, for what it's worth, I found worm-looking things in a bag of Wellness and it grossed me out. We threw the bag away. I still like the food and suggest it.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree with sassafras. I don't necessarily recommend most Purina foods, but I've used it for more than 30 years with no complaints (What can I say, I like the taste  ). However, I am knowledgeable about the trade-offs.

In this instance, I tend to give Purina the benefit of the doubt... and maybe even Wal-mart. This was an extreme year in Texas with a record drought and heatwave (I have some plastic stuff in the garage that melted in the shade), so I could see how normal handling and storage might breakdown. So, I intend to wait a few months, before I start buying PurinaOne in Texas. I bought a 40 lb bag of Costco Kirkland, which will last about 2 mos. And, a fresh 15 lb bag of Purina One Beyond (also from Wal-Mart), which should take me to spring.

It is interesting, I like the quality of the list of ingredients in Purina One Beyond but it is so colorie dense that I have to give my dog less food for the same calories. However, I feel like I need to throw in some cardboard as filler, so that he gets the volume that he expects.... as a Lab


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

What is the calorie content of Beyond? (Not on their website, annoyingly). Regular Purina ONE (chicken) has 383 kcals per cup, which seems about average.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Calorie Count: I don't have it in front of me, I'll try to remember to look tonight.

I believe it is about 1/3 higher in calories (If I feed a cup of Pro, then I feed 2/3 a cup of beyond for the same weight)... but I'll check.

EDIT: Chicken and Rice

*469 kcal/cup 1819 kcal/ib.*


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Working at a pet store, I can tell you first hand it's most definitely not Purina's fault. The moths found a way into the bag and the problem simply grew from there. We've had Natures Variety, Canidae, and even EVO get moths. We had an entire shipment of nylabone edibles, SEALED in the plastic, arrive infested with moths. In your case, it's not a Purina issue, but it's also not a Walmart issue. The moths just take over if they can get into the package, it doesn't matter where they're stored. Moths are everywhere, in every stockroom. More often then not the product arrives at the store with moths, and the other bags from the same shipment (they arrive saran wrapped together) will either have moths in the bag or on the outside of the bag trying to find a way in. Just buy from other stores for a bit just in case there's still moth bags on shelf.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

That sounds plausible. Moreover, I am very impressed with how both Wal-Mart and Purina both took responsibility, as opposed to pointing fingers.... They have a more loyal customer...


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

RonE said:


> I'm no longer feeding Purina (One) because it doesn't agree with Molly. Esther, and my previous dog Cubby, did fine with it.
> 
> Considering that my dogs will kill and eat wildlife that's foolish-enough to wander into our backyard, I doubt that the worms in the food would impact them a great deal.


Agreed, I think an undead, cannibalistic zombie would wretch at lol but still I believe it's my job to save them from themselves lol


----------



## Kérstan (Dec 18, 2011)

PackMomma said:


> I definitely don't disagree this could be a storage issue, but if you read the complaints, these people were buying Purina foods from all over in several different stores across the US (not just Wal-Mart). I don't necessarily believe that it is a "preparing" issue, but I think this issue MOST LIKELY points the finger at something manufacturer-related. It just can't be a coincidence that all these pet food supply stores have the exact same storage issue and these critters are suddenly mainly attracted to Purina bags of food - but maybe I'm wrong ( I've searched and havent seen much complaints from other brands that are commonly seen in grocery stores) but I could be wrong here again too, I havent found info to back this up. Some people didn't have issues with the worms, but they ALL seemed to have similar side affects (vomitting - diarrhea with blood, animals refusing to eat the food, lethargism, etc) with and without worms, so there is definitely, without a doubt, something wrong with their food.


I agree with you. I mean, really. Purina dog food is horrible. -.-


----------

